# Lordgun? Any experience for U.S. customers?



## SiO2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am looking at a set of brakes on Lordgun. Has anybody in the U.S. bought from them? What was your experience?

https://www.lordgun.com/shimano-slx-bl-m7100-br-m7100-i-spec-ev-disc-brake-set-1


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I’ve tried a few euro resellers and Lordgun has delivered the fastest. It took 3 days to get my items (east coast). My one complaint is they have a “Payment Fee” which they tack on at checkout that was ~4% of my total.


----------



## SiO2 (Jul 4, 2007)

RacerLex said:


> I've tried a few euro resellers and Lordgun has delivered the fastest. It took 3 days to get my items (east coast). My one complaint is they have a "Payment Fee" which they tack on at checkout that was ~4% of my total.


Thank you. I ordered the brake set and a stem. I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Lordgun?

Seriously?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I bought a blowup doll from TraciLordgun.sex It hasn't come yet.


----------



## Heidenh (Feb 7, 2019)

SiO2 said:


> I am looking at a set of brakes on Lordgun. Has anybody in the U.S. bought from them? What was your experience?
> 
> https://www.lordgun.com/shimano-slx-bl-m7100-br-m7100-i-spec-ev-disc-brake-set-1


I've bought 
https://www.lordgun.com/magura-mt-sport-disc-brake-set-1

and
https://www.lordgun.com/magura-mt5-disc-brake-set-1

from lordgun.com

the first one link was for a set last year, i don't remember how long it took..

But the mt5's i bought about 1 month ago. It took 3-4 business days if i recall, shipped from Italy, and arrived in Portland, Oregon. VERY FAST in my opinion. I order parts from Germany with my job all the time, and it tends to take about 10-14 business days. LordGun is trusted to me. I've gotten exactly what i've ordered, and in perfect condition.


----------



## Heidenh (Feb 7, 2019)

Finch Platte said:


> I bought a blowup doll from TraciLordgun.sex It hasn't come yet.


You have to try harder to make it come faster.


----------



## hubman (Feb 27, 2018)

5/11/2021 
I was skeptical about trying Lordgun myself after reading more recent posts about buying experiences. Sounds like many customers in the UK having problems. I decided to take a chance and order some Magura levers because the price, even with $18 FedEx shipping to USA, was still a great deal. I got the levers in 3 business days as promised to USA (faster than many US online sellers). Levers were in sealed factory packaging. No complaints. My only regret now is that I should have ordered a few other items since I was paying the shipping. I would order from them again.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2008)

SiO2 said:


> I am looking at a set of brakes on Lordgun. Has anybody in the U.S. bought from them? What was your experience?
> 
> Shimano SLX BL M7100 + BR M7100 I-Spec EV J-Kit disc brake set LordGun online bike store


Hey I just purchased a pair of Pink Revolution's S/M 27.5's from LordGun got them in 3 days by FedX from Italy.
Little tough to install, but took less than an hour, probably would be quicker on the next one.
I just tried it out just on my rear tire only, it's a 27.5, Ibus 742 rim, Maxxis 2.3 Minion SS, on my older Yeti SB5C. With some of my stimulus dough I purchased Cane Creek Helm MKII 150mm fork. It was a tremendous improvement on the front end, but my 130 rear-end with my small 2.3 tire (only size that fits a 12 spd) Can't keep-up.
That is NO longer the case, Instant Improvement with the Pepis on the rear only! My Yeti now runs straight & true like it's a new mid travel enduro bike. Much much more stable, more compliant on impact, with controlled rebound. It is a Total Dramatic improvement with smooth stable controlled handling everywhere.
It only weighed 75 grams! At $86.00 delivered for 2x liners & 2x Trick new valves & cores it is a pretty good deal for a XC, to an all mtn setup. 
I'm sold, the best & lest amount of money I ever spent for biggest improvement in performance ever, WOW!


----------

